# What's cooking



## wittdog (Jun 24, 2006)

What’s cooking this weekend?  WDB picked up a 5lb brisket and she wants me to do it on Buford this weekend I’m thinking about doing a corned beef and some ribs along with it………maybe some ABTs too going to do it tomorrow.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 24, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> i cooked a tri tip last night but have no plans for the rest of the weekend.  i'm heading down to the dc bbq contest today.  the wife is going to be home all week so i might cook a turnkey breast for her tomorrow so that she has lunch meat fo the week.


Can't wait to see the pics from the dc bbq cont....Turkey sounds good we do stuff like that alot, cook something for later in the week.


----------



## JonM1 (Jun 24, 2006)

Ribs went in the freezer this morning and not on the cooker  
Its raining again here in MA I think i'm gonna start building an Ark. They are predicting a few days of rain.  How many of you guys still cook in the rain?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 24, 2006)

JonM said:
			
		

> Ribs went in the freezer this morning and not on the cooker
> Its raining again here in MA I think i'm gonna start building an Ark. They are predicting a few days of rain.  How many of you guys still cook in the rain?


You're going to let a little bit of rain stop you?  I'll cook no matter what the weather......Been known to do it in below freezing temps. What are you cooking on JonM


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 24, 2006)

Nothing here! Fixing a leak in the office today.


----------



## JonM1 (Jun 24, 2006)

I just got a Brinkman Smoke and Pit for Fathers day from Wally World, 
I Have read about all the issues people have with them but hey i'm having fun with it. I have done the brick thing with it  and i am still trying to nail down keeping it at a steady temp. I have burned Kingsford in it and "Cowboy " brand lump charcoal. I can't seem to find any other brands around here.

Any ideas where and how to get good lump charcoal?


----------



## JonM1 (Jun 24, 2006)

I live in MA between Boston and Cape Cod.  I think I have seen Royal Oak briquettes in Walmart but not any lump or i am wrong who knows  

I have become inspired and I am pulling the ribs back out of the freezer and I will cook them tomorrow know matter what Mother Nature Throws at me. Time to break outthe Gortex Rain suit


----------



## wittdog (Jun 24, 2006)

JonM said:
			
		

> I live in MA between Boston and Cape Cod.  I think I have seen Royal Oak briquettes in Walmart but not any lump or i am wrong who knows
> 
> I have become inspired and I am pulling the ribs back out of the freezer and I will cook them tomorrow know matter what Mother Nature Throws at me. Time to break outthe Gortex Rain suit


Oh yeah now your talking. =D>


----------



## JonM1 (Jun 24, 2006)

Now this question probably doesn't belong to thisthread but  I have to ask this anyway. a cooker with a sidefire box such as my Smoke n Pit is it better to put put the meat on with the grate in its upper position or inthe lower/middle of the cooker position?

Jon


----------



## wittdog (Jun 24, 2006)

JonM said:
			
		

> Now this question probably doesn't belong to thisthread but  I have to ask this anyway. a cooker with a sidefire box such as my Smoke n Pit is it better to put put the meat on with the grate in its upper position or inthe lower/middle of the cooker position?
> 
> Jon


I would say it lower positon because with my SFB it's hotter at the top.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 24, 2006)

I've got 2 pork butts and 2 briskets going on tonight at about 11pm for a gathering tomorrow.


----------



## Thom Emery (Jun 24, 2006)

Humid and 115 Aint goin out there


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 24, 2006)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> Humid and 115 Aint goin out there



Don't blame you.


----------



## JonM1 (Jun 24, 2006)

I see how it is around here, I get crap for not cooking in the rain but if it over 100 degrees out its ok to stay inside? hehehe


----------



## Griff (Jun 24, 2006)

JonM said:
			
		

> I see how it is around here, I get crap for not cooking in the rain but if it over 100 degrees out its ok to stay inside? hehehe



Hey, it's a tough crowd here. BTW, I smoke outdoors when it's below zero.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 24, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> JonM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always smoke when I feel like having something smoked. I don't let the weather stop me. Cooked right on threw the remenents of a hurricane 2 years ago, dead of winter, heat of summer.  I just pretend everyday is like this :beach:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 24, 2006)

JonM said:
			
		

> I see how it is around here, I get crap for not cooking in the rain but if it over 100 degrees out its ok to stay inside? hehehe


When it's a 100* who even wants to eat.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 24, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> JonM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me!


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 24, 2006)

*Five (count 'em) chickens*

I'm going to cook 5 chickens in the WSM tomorrow, first cook with the Stoker.  To fit them all in, I'll probably do Beer Butt Chicken - I've saved up enough soda cans (all my beer is in bottles at the present time).


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Five (count 'em) chickens*



			
				Larry D. said:
			
		

> I'm going to cook 5 chickens in the WSM tomorrow, first cook with the Stoker.  To fit them all in, I'll probably do Beer Butt Chicken - I've saved up enough soda cans (all my beer is in bottles at the present time).



 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D> Me Too!

My daughters friends happen to keep a 1/2 case of some crap canned beer at my house (Coors Lite) that I use for beer can chicks!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 24, 2006)

Doin' a couple racks of BB's Sunday, callin' for 80 and sunny no humidity :happyd:  Man I haven't smoked anything for 3 weeks, first time doing BB's, 211 method unless anybody has a better    8-[


----------



## oompappy (Jun 24, 2006)

3 racks of spares and 15 chicken thighs on sunday. 
Aint gonna use no foil  :grin:


----------



## JonM1 (Jun 25, 2006)

ok the rub is on the Spares and the fire is lit and the rain is comin down hard WOOHOO!!!! gonna be a good day 

Jon


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 25, 2006)

Doing a rack of beef ribs. Didn't use by regular rub cause I was too lazy to make up another batch   so I'm trying out some Emirl Rib Rub that a well meaning friend brought up to a cook a while ago.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 25, 2006)

JonM said:
			
		

> ok the rub is on the Spares and the fire is lit and the rain is comin down hard WOOHOO!!!! gonna be a good day
> 
> Jon


You'll thank us when it's time to eat. We have a very nice sunny day here.

I'm with you oompappy no foil
I'm doing a brisket, corned beef and 3 racks of ribs today.


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 25, 2006)

Two Boston Butts followed up with some grilled chicken thighs.  

Started the Butts about 2 am Sat. morning and finished around noon.  Pulled the pork and dipped into Lexington style sauce as we were pulling and chopping the pork.  

I like a Honey based, Sweet and Sour sauce for my chicken that I add the last ten minutes or so.

Sides:  Baked Beans, Eastern NC coleslaw with hushpuppies.  Banana pudding for dessert.


I was a little disappointed with the Butts because I let the temp get a little high at times during the process.  Hopefully, I'll have the opportunity to attempt another two butts again next weekend.


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 25, 2006)

PantherTailgater said:
			
		

> I was a little disappointed with the Butts because I let the temp get a little high at times during the process.  Hopefully, I'll have the opportunity to attempt another two butts again next weekend.



If you need to stock up, Lowe's Foods has butts on sale for .99/lb through Tuesday, I believe. My local store had several out in the display case that were between 5 and 6 pounds (I suspect they had cut "country style ribs" off them and rewrapped what was left).  I asked the guy behind the counter if they had any bigger ones - he came out of the back with two unopened 2-butt cryopacs, with the butts running between 7-8 lbs. each, which I bought and put in the freezer.


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 25, 2006)

doing some meatloafs and injected whole chicken breast, back attached (good sale ... cheaper than whole chickens), for Chicken Pitas with tzatziki


----------



## wittdog (Jun 25, 2006)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> doing some meatloafs and injected whole chicken breast, back attached (good sale ... cheaper than whole chickens), for Chicken Pitas with tzatziki


Like a Soulviki(sp) what did you inject them with?


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 25, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> What’s cooking this weekend?  WDB picked up a 5lb brisket and she wants me to do it on Buford this weekend I’m thinking about doing a corned beef and some ribs along with it………maybe some ABTs too going to do it tomorrow.




Nothing this weekend , the sife is going to fix some salmon an white rice for dinner . Its been raining hard all day here so we are taking a lazy day !


----------



## Finney (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Five (count 'em) chickens*



			
				brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry D.":11d0ecec]I'm going to cook 5 chickens in the WSM tomorrow, first cook with the Stoker.  To fit them all in, I'll probably do Beer Butt Chicken - I've saved up enough soda cans (all my beer is in bottles at the present time).


*larry - how'd you cook come out?  i'm interested in your opinion of the stoker*.[/quote:11d0ecec]
Brian, then look here. http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/viewtopic.php?t=5181&mforum=bbq4u


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 25, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Shawn White said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the morning I mixed up half and half some melted butter, olive oil, a bit of vinegar and Club House Greek Seasoning and Marinade. Just before injecting I strained the chunks out of the injection solution with a wire mesh strainer. Mid afternoon I injected the breasts and rubbed with Greek seasoning and returned to the fridge. At dinner time I cooked the breasts indirect over lump on the kettle.

Didn't measure anything but here is an estimate:

3 Tbsp melted butter
3 Tbsp olive oil
1 Tbsp vinegar
1.5 Tbsp Greek seasoning


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 25, 2006)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> PantherTailgater said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Larry,
I saw that but I've been a little disappointed at times with the quality at Lowes.  We're able to get the butts at BJ's for $1.39 a lb. and they're always consistently good quality.  I think I'll stick with them since I know what I'm getting there.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 25, 2006)

Well a treat for me! I've been working my butt off all day fixing the leak in my office and my daughter just informed me that she is making stuffed peppers for dinner tonight! Can't wait to try these!


----------



## Finney (Jun 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Well a treat for me! I've been working my butt off all day fixing the leak in my office and *my daughter *just informed me that she is making stuffed peppers for dinner tonight! Can't wait to try these!


My girl friend is home? 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 25, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That I couldn't tell you, but my daughter is!


----------



## Finney (Jun 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That I couldn't tell you, but my daughter is![/quote:2eojl591]
Tell her, "hey from Finney"


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 25, 2006)

PantherTailgater said:
			
		

> Thanks Larry,
> I saw that but I've been a little disappointed at times with the quality at Lowes.  We're able to get the butts at BJ's for $1.39 a lb. and they're always consistently good quality.  I think I'll stick with them since I know what I'm getting there.



Ooh... wish you hadn't said that (or that I hadn't bought four). I usually buy butts at Sam's Club by the case, and they've always been good.  But .99/lb got to me...   we'll just have to see.  Maybe if I drink a better quality beer with the bbq, I won't notice.   :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 25, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell her, "hey from Finney"[/quote:thcrb4jq]

She said "who?"


----------



## Finney (Jun 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell her, "hey from Finney"[/quote:13i7l20r]

She said "who?"[/quote:13i7l20r]
Good, just like I told her to play it. :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Well a treat for me! I've been working my butt off all day fixing the leak in my office and my daughter just informed me that she is making stuffed peppers for dinner tonight! Can't wait to try these!


Me thinks that sound real tasty =P~ 
Let us know how she did 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent!


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jun 27, 2006)

PantherTailgater said:
			
		

> Larry D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We've been getting butts from bj's too.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent![/quote:mzugzc4h]
Thats one of my favorite meals :!:
That or pigs in a blanket(no pun intended)


----------

